# This is genius !!!



## Mksupa (Dec 1, 2013)

I am so going to try this and I thought it was so creative and cute that I decided to share it with you I hope you all enjoy.http://m.instructables.com/id/VHS-Cassette-Yarn-Dispenser/


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, how clever is that?! Only problem will be finding a VHS tape! Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have the tapes but think I will always prefer rolling the yarn into balls. Just my personal preference. But it is a good idea for small amounts of yarn!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

That looks like too much darn work for me! Cute idea for small amounts tho'.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That's one of those V8 moments "Why didn't I think of that?"


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

this is really clever and would work well for two color projects. I marked his site favorite will now look at garage sales for old vhs tapes. thanks for sharing!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

toooooooooooooooo funny !

:XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Mksupa said:


> I am so going to try this and I thought it was so creative and cute that I decided to share it with you I hope you all enjoy.http://m.instructables.com/id/VHS-Cassette-Yarn-Dispenser/


I like it. My daughter in law owns a store with products made entirely of recycled stuff. I think the store is called

e inside a green circle.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Cute!! I wish I was that creative. I just roll my yarn in a ball and pull it from the center.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> That looks like too much darn work for me! Cute idea for small amounts tho'.


That's what I thought too :lol: :lol:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree!!



Marylou12 said:


> That looks like too much darn work for me! Cute idea for small amounts tho'.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Very clever. I just wouldn't do it though. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Talk about repurposing or up cycling or recycling or what ever the name is


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

cute idea and a great way to keep several colors from getting tangled up! I know you can find these tapes at most second hand stores.. we have several blanks but then we still have a machine that uses them.. although I have to agree it has been a long time ...


----------



## sbsintnl (Apr 28, 2014)

It looks like alot of work to hold yarn, it also looks like it would only hold a small amount for the amount of work involved, but I can see it being useful for ribbon or embroidery yarns, some of the smaller amount items.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Recycling! You gotta love it!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Interesting!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

cleaver....tapes at goodwill stores..
julie


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Tapes a cupboard FULL. The work to do all that NO WAY. I could see just setting a tape on top of the 2 skeins and pulling through the holes for combining 2 colors.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Well, how clever is that?! Only problem will be finding a VHS tape! Thanks.


you can find lots in thrift stores


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Well, how clever is that?! Only problem will be finding a VHS tape! Thanks.


Try charity shops - are they called thrift stores in the USA? I know they have loads in the charity shops in the UK and no-one wants them.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love this idea! Hmmm, may have to try this.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Well, how clever is that?! Only problem will be finding a VHS tape! Thanks.


You can find the VHS at resale places, like Goodwill. Really. I wonder who has a player? My truck still has a cassette player.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Doesn't look as if it would hold enough yarn for a project.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

We got rid of a ton (well not that many really  ) when we moved 3 years ago. Would be great for 2 color work.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

the rummage sales around here are almost giving these tapes away. Shouldn't have any problems finding them. Good luck!


----------

